# QSI Quantum



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have two QSI quantum's and I really like them. I have been looking for another one to put in my LGB Porter with no luck. The new Titans are supposed to come out in July but too be honest I do not want to wait for it to come out when I am happy with the quantum. Does anyone know where I can get a QSI sound decoder. Perhaps there are a few of you out there that would sell me one.

I would consider a different sound decoder if anyone has tried one in a porter. I could use some advice on the matter. 









@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I feel your pain! In the long wait for the new "titan" decoders I've been very happy with ESU's loksound XL 3.5. They cost more than the QSI Quantum, but they're better in many ways if you are running on DCC. They have actual lighting function outputs, for example, and screw terminals. They just released a version 4.0, but I haven't seen it for sale yet. I like the XL 3.5s a lot

But what's the current draw on that Porter? It can't be very high. I bet you could get away with a Titan for HO--they are rated for operation at two amps. Or a Zimo Ho scale decoder, also rated at 2 amps.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Is there a way of replacing the sound file on the QSI with sound file that is not from QSI?

I would like to get a sound file set for a Porter but have not seen anything from QSI. I am unable to run sound files on my computer as I only have Mac and can not run exe files.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

There's no way that I know of. I installed windows on my mac using boot camp partly so I could run the software for QSi. If you have the softare and the programmer you can customize a sound file pretty well, but you can only add one user sound, like a horn or a recorded voice. For example, I added a recording of thomas the tank engine whistling. But a chuf would eb too complex


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Not to throw a rock in your plans but I believe with the Titan you can add the custom sound files like porter sounds. But I also feel your pain. I have a Titan on backorder since dec 2010. I've been using Phoenix Soundcards and really like them. A quick look at their sound libary reveals that Phoenix has a Porter sound package.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I have found a way to run exe files on my Mac using Linux Mint and should be able to run the software. Now for the big question... How do I replace the sound file on my QSI magnum decoder? 

What software do I use and how do I transfer it to the card?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

You need the programming dongle, and the programming software. The dongle costs between $75 and $100. 

Greg


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok now that the QSI cards are out I notice there are more than out type and I am unsure which one to get. I could use some advice on what to get. I need 2 for my two Porters


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

You can't get the quantum decoders anymore, except maybe on ebay. The titan comes in multiple flavors--you would want the Titan "magnum six amp," which is designed for universal installation rather than in a plug in socket. All the connections--track power, motor leads, speakers, lights--are done via screw terminals. You won't need more than six amps for the porters


----------

